# Things that I think Windows 8 should/should not have



## jakey8 (Aug 18, 2009)

Windows 8 should have:


A brand new login
Minimize, Maximize and Close icons change

Windows 8 shouldn't have:


Metro


----------



## Voyevoda (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeap. One word. Metro.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

The metro is cool when you first install it and its cool to show off to your friends, but it is ANOYING, if only there was an option to open the regular start menu instead. When I am trying to quickly access things I have to open this Full Screen menu and browse though all of these icons not sorted in any way, and there is no way to create folders!! If I could open the normal start menu this would be x10 better!


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh another thing you can't have the drivers for I Wi-Fi adapter available for download through windows update!!! I had to move my desktop downstairs just to get my wifi card to work.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Early days. It isn't even a beta test release. It's main purpose is to let the software guys, pro and amateur, get to work and improve the compatibility of their products.
MS blogs have already indicated that the Metro interface will be optional.


----------



## jakey8 (Aug 18, 2009)

I hope it isn't going to be in the official Windows 8, or I'm sticking with XP.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

jakey8 said:


> I hope it isn't going to be in the official Windows 8, or I'm sticking with XP.


Good luck with that.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I do agree that the Metro interface is not the most desirable but it has to have some type of touch interface. I can't imagine trying to navigate windows on tablet with the current interface that windows has. That would be a nightmare.


----------



## jakey8 (Aug 18, 2009)

Apparently, there is Windows XP Tablet PC Edition that is for touch screen.


----------



## Intel_Xtreme (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm currently working on fixes for these things:

+ Integrating Windows 7 Explorer with Windows 8's so you can have the normal start menu back but with the new look.
+ Bug Fixing


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Already been done but, as I said in another post, the Beta will shortly be out and, from available comments and reading, many points regarding the Metro/old start menu, will be resolved.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I am hoping they will include something along the lines of Windows Media Center in the Beta and the RTM. The way WMC is set up it would be a great Touch Screen App.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Not MS, but third party. I hope to see some touch screen apps in grphics/paint.-you know - just touch a colour and paint it etc.


----------



## Intel_Xtreme (Jan 7, 2012)

@davehc

They already have a painting program.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I am well aware of that. Have another read of my post.


----------



## Intel_Xtreme (Jan 7, 2012)

I did. You said " just touch a colour and paint it etc."- that's what the Metro app does.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I do not have a touch screen, so can you confirm that you can paint by just using your finger in "Paint" or paintplay?


----------



## Intel_Xtreme (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes. I modded my Acer Aspire One (Test Notebook) with a touchscreen and I can confirm it works.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the update. Can't find a mention of it when googling. I can also see that there are several up and coming programs which do it, for Ipad/Iphones and the like.
Corel themselves are also lauching for 8. Looks like I'll have to put a touch screen into my budget!!


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

this 21.5" HP touchscreen is currently only about $280 here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824176142 I do not like Onscreen Keyboards though, I would use the Touch Screen for mouse actions and a wired Keyboard for the typing part of it. Now if I can convince the wife that this is a critically needed purchase.  She has been a bit stingy lately on my computer equipment purchases.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Phew! I'm a pensioner (even worst - British pensioner!) Way above what I have to spend.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I am a pensioner as well, though I do have my Military Retirement Pay and my Disability pension as well. Still not enough. Though I just remembered that one of the local pawn shops has an HP system for sale that has a 21" touch screen monitor. I believe the price for the system was just a tad over $200. Gonna go check it out tomorrow morning.


----------



## jakey8 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bumping this.


----------



## jakey8 (Aug 18, 2009)

Again bumping this.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I&#8217;m betting that it will just be Widows 7 with the metro touch screen interface ...
And there&#8217;ll be no easy way to make it work like a Normal Desktop computer.
And they will not fix all the reasons why many don&#8217;t like W7.


----------



## jakey8 (Aug 18, 2009)

Actually, there is a way to remove the Metro screen. I forgot the registry key though.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I read about that .. But after spending about an hour trying to find the OFF switch ...
I thought I'd wait and see if the Beta Version (Customer Preview) would be more friendly.

I found the OFF switch located Off the screen to the lower left .. About where my Speaker is  
Also in the fine print of an App.


----------



## jakey8 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ahh yes.


----------



## jakey8 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## jakey8 (Aug 18, 2009)

This shall be pushed by the Force!


----------



## chartwise (Jan 15, 2012)

Squashman said:


> I do agree that the Metro interface is not the most desirable but it has to have some type of touch interface. I can't imagine trying to navigate windows on tablet with the current interface that windows has. That would be a nightmare.


At login it should give you the choice of interface. 
Those not choosing the metro interface should have the desktop exactly the same as Windows 7
Unless this happens i'll stick with W7 as long as I can


----------



## Allandale93 (Apr 1, 2012)

chartwise said:


> At login it should give you the choice of interface.
> Those not choosing the metro interface should have the desktop exactly the same as Windows 7
> Unless this happens i'll stick with W7 as long as I can


Agreed 100%


----------



## pcatrocity (Feb 8, 2010)

in comments at bottom of this page it says all you have to do is change a 1 to a 0
http://blog.laptopmag.com/6-ways-to-totally-avoid-metro-and-use-only-desktop-mode-in-windows-8

In W8 Developers Preview there was this hack:
For the last day one of the hot topics circulating online is the news that a hack has been found to reinstate the Start Menu in Windows 8. Doing so is just a simple registry hack too.
Open RegEdit from Windows 8 search by just typing it with the Start screen showing
Go to:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer
Change the value of RPEnabled from "1? to "0?

The thing is that this hack also disables the new Start screen completely so you'll never see it. In returning to Start menu to Windows 8 you make the default interface the traditional Windows desktop.
And there was also a Widget called: "Windows8ShowStartMenu" that could alternate between UIs.


----------



## Jessie101 (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree with Allandale93. Since it might have been hacked, I convinced myself that I shouldnt install Windows 8. However, I am sticking to Windows 7.


----------

